
Ask HN: If new hires getting paid more, ask for raise? - joshdance
We just hired 3 new employees for my group at my same position. They are were hired on at a salary that is greater than mine. Is it common practice for me to ask for a raise?
======
brudgers
It might be fair if your salary matched that of the new hires (or it might not
be, depending on a ton of details that are not in the question). But in many
businesses fairness might be a weak case for a raise with an immediate boss.
Weak because claiming unfairness puts the boss on a defensive emotional
footing and countering the claim merely requires picking and choosing evidence
that makes the difference in pay plausibly fair.

The fairness claim also caps the raise at what the last person got and tips
your hand in terms of information that the counter party to the negotiation
does not know that you have: the counter party does not know that you know
what other people are paid.

My random internet advice is to have an independent case for a raise based on
your work. It can be helpful to describe some specific financial objectives
inside the request, for example "I am hoping to buy a house and the raise will
help with the down payment" makes the request seem more concrete and safer
(e.g. you did not say you're going to spend it on illegal drusgs). It can also
help the counter party think about the benefits of providing the raise and
feel better about providing it. Just like few people want to be accused of
being unfair, many people want feel better if they help someone "buy a house".

But again, focus on your work. The advantage you have is that you can point to
what you accomplished for the business whereas new hires cannot.

Good luck.

~~~
joshdance
Great ideas. Thanks

------
wonko1
I don't think there are any hard and fast rules.

If the new hires told you their salaries the difficulty is discussing it
without revealing this fact. Management sometimes frowns on that.

If the pay range was publicly disclosed in an advert that would be the best
way to go.

In general however it seems like an entirely reasonable thing to do. Just
don't get too aggressive.

~~~
joshdance
Thanks.

------
herbst
It depends on the quality of work, experience, and where they worked before.
Just because they are on the same level as you does not mean you should earn
as much as them.

~~~
joshdance
Sound advice. Thanks

------
Cozumel
One of my first jobs I 'negotiated' my wage, I was pretty pleased with myself
then later found out I was on less than half what everyone else was getting.
That was an experience.

So don't undervalue yourself, you can ask for nothing and if you don't get it
just move on to a place that values you.

